

How a Chinese National Gained Access to Arizona’s Terror Center - Torgo
http://www.propublica.org/article/lizhong-fan

======
shrike
I read the article and as near as I can tell a Chinese person worked in
Arizona's 'Intelligence Fusion Center' and then left suddenly.

That's it. No evidence of any impropriety, no charges were filed, nothing. I
don't understand the reason for the article.

------
Torgo
Chinese national, not an American citizen. Appears to have bypassed background
checks and didn't have the proper clearance, apparently because everybody
thought somebody else did it. One day unannounced he pays cash for a ticket to
china, flies back with two laptops and hard drives, the work computers he left
behind have been wiped. Fusion center tells DHS, but DHS sits on the info and
doesn't tell the public. I am seeing a lot newsworthy here.

------
lotsofmangos
He probably left because he had a security detail that followed him to the
toilet. He was hired for being a specialist in something, then not trusted.
That sounds pretty annoying to deal with on a daily basis, no matter what the
pay is like.

------
gnix
Much ado about nothing

